
You Can't Even See This Hypersonic Sled Hit 6,599 MPH - t23
https://jalopnik.com/you-cant-even-see-this-hypersonic-sled-hit-6-599-mph-1838027056
======
uneekname
Thanks, taxes!

~~~
aeternum
Better this than hundreds of tanks. At least this might increase our
collective knowledge. Many great scientific discoveries have come about as a
result of defense research.

